# Introduction/P&P question



## RVAPM (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey to everyone on here! I'm obviously new to the site but have read tons and tons of threads and have gotten some really good info! I am based out of Richmond, Va. I've been in the business for about a year now and have seen just about everything unfortunately. I did however have a quick question. I've only always done REO work, but recently was asked to merge into P&P work. I'm not all too familiar with P&P work and was wondering if someone could give me some insight if it's worth getting into? From what I've learned in the short year that I've been doing this is that "debris removal/trash outs" is where the money is at. Inspections/recurring services are trash and aren't worth it to me. Now that this P&P has been brought to me I'd like to know if it's profitable. BTW the company that asked me to merge is Safeguard lol Yes I've read tons of bad but have also seen some good feedback and have personally spoken with vendors who say they love them. The only other company I have been with is Assero. They're decent but they don't have enough work to keep you busy. They might have work for a solid month then the next month they'll tell you their pipeline is dry? Anyways sorry for the long post but any advice/input would be appreciated. I did the great thread on How I got out of P&P and that's what has me wondering if it's even worth it. Thanks again!


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

Use your own judgement about safeguard but dont cry wolf when they get you for everything.unfortunately they do have the volume of work how though is beyond me


----------



## RVAPM (Jun 1, 2016)

Yea I know. Thanks for the reply though. I personally worked with them briefly last year but it was just for grass cuts. They paid better than Assero for recurring and the more I did the more they gave me so I can't complain..yet lol I stopped working with them because I picked up with Assero for initials and obviously the pay was a ton better. Have you experienced the difference between REO & P&P work though? As far as money goes anyway? I've seen a lot of people say they've left for X reason or the other but I haven't ran across anything on what it pays compared to REO. I know there's a ton of crap to this business as I've experienced my share but I've made it this far and just want a little insight on the merge to P&P. Thanks again!


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

Its whatever works best for you i hear some people say they make better on the pp side and some the opposite,guess it depends on who you do work for and area your in,do i see a bright future right now for this industry i can honestly say no,i think a lot will go under this year,too many companies are feeding off each other then theres no money for the person really doing the work botg


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

RVAPM said:


> BTW the company that asked me to merge is Safeguard lol Yes I've read tons of bad but have also seen some good feedback and have personally spoken with vendors who say they love them.



What would you think of a guy who is in the paper on a regular basis for public drunkedness, disorderly conduct and habitually beats his wife but is respected at work?


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

SG is horrible when it comes to P&P. They will find very reason not to pay you for your work. I would not do it. However, the decision is yours ultimately. There is not much money to be made in P&P compared to REO in my opinion. I personally would not cross over from REO to P&P for SG. They have a bad rep for a reason. Go look on ripoff report of other forums etc. You will see more bad than good remarks. I understand the need to keep busy and make money, but why chance it? 

Again, just my opinion. I would think very long and hard about it before you sell your soul to the devil for a few bucks. 

Good luck


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

RVAPM said:


> Hey to everyone on here! I'm obviously new to the site but have read tons and tons of threads and have gotten some really good info! I am based out of Richmond, Va. I've been in the business for about a year now and have seen just about everything unfortunately. I did however have a quick question. I've only always done REO work, but recently was asked to merge into P&P work. I'm not all too familiar with P&P work and was wondering if someone could give me some insight if it's worth getting into? From what I've learned in the short year that I've been doing this is that "debris removal/trash outs" is where the money is at. Inspections/recurring services are trash and aren't worth it to me. Now that this P&P has been brought to me I'd like to know if it's profitable. BTW the company that asked me to merge is Safeguard lol Yes I've read tons of bad but have also seen some good feedback and have personally spoken with vendors who say they love them. The only other company I have been with is Assero. They're decent but they don't have enough work to keep you busy. They might have work for a solid month then the next month they'll tell you their pipeline is dry? Anyways sorry for the long post but any advice/input would be appreciated. I did the great thread on How I got out of P&P and that's what has me wondering if it's even worth it. Thanks again!


Assero a Decent company 
Did you really pass your drug screening.
How can you work for those prices.


----------



## RVAPM (Jun 1, 2016)

They're the only company I've done any trash outs for and they pay $430 for anything under 30 CY anything over they'll pay at $20 per CY. The majority of the houses I've done have literally had no more than 10 CY. Don't have experience making more money so hey, can't say much. Although I will say they're starting to lose it here in VA. Now they're claiming more porperties are CFK and are only paying $125 for trash outs! Then they accidentally sent me someone else's price sheet and they're low balling all new vendors. Again I'm not sure if I've been getting raped this whole time but I haven't expanded with other companies to see better pay.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

RVAPM said:


> They're the only company I've done any trash outs for and they pay $430 for anything under 30 CY anything over they'll pay at $20 per CY. The majority of the houses I've done have literally had no more than 10 CY. Don't have experience making more money so hey, can't say much. Although I will say they're starting to lose it here in VA. Now they're claiming more porperties are CFK and are only paying $125 for trash outs! Then they accidentally sent me someone else's price sheet and they're low balling all new vendors. Again I'm not sure if I've been getting raped this whole time but I haven't expanded with other companies to see better pay.


$430 is low balling so, yes, I'm sorry, you've been getting raped.


----------



## RVAPM (Jun 1, 2016)

Haha yea I figured I was getting done up after seeing what some people were saying what they supposedly got paid for trash outs. I'm dumping them as soon as I get something else going. I've applied to some nationals just waiting to hear back. I'm glad I've found this site though. Definitely helped! I've seen that the smartest thing to do is start small, learn the business, weed out the crappy companies, go from regional to national and eventually go private. I'm just tired of the run arounds with all the QC bull getting called back to a house for a freaking bulb, or when the QC person doesn't get out to the property for a good 2 weeks and fails you because the grass has grown or there's now a giant spider web on the front door smh. It's all just getting redundant honestly.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

RVAPM said:


> I've seen that the smartest thing to do is start small, learn the business, weed out the crappy companies, go from regional to national and eventually go private...


Why go through all those steps to get to private work? Skip it all and go private right away.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

RVAPM said:


> I've seen that the smartest thing to do is start small, learn the business, weed out the crappy companies, go from regional to national and eventually go private.


I've seen that the typical thing that happens is a laborer/contractor starts out, gets sucked into the swirling vortex of a national, held upside down by their ankles until every last penny falls from their pockets, tries again with another national with similar results and eventually lands on CL selling their inventory and what is left of their equipment.
If you are new to preservation, sit down and write out goals and a business plan- a one year plan, a five year plan and ask your self before ever taking on a customer "How will I collect from this person/company if they choose not to pay for my services?"


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Bigtrucker said:


> Assero a Decent company
> Did you really pass your drug screening.
> How can you work for those prices.


I'm gonna let you in on a little secret. Not even contractor gets the same pricing. I don't know anything about Assero. I don't do work with regionals, but it's been my experience when talking to people in this industry that we are not all created equal if you know what I mean. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RVAPM (Jun 1, 2016)

Yea I've come to find that out as well. But hey I actually just got the opportunity to work for a small real estate firm and wanted to know what's a fair price to charge as far as CY goes. On a recent price sheet from Safeguard I see that they're paying $40-$50 per CY depending on its its FNMA, HUD, or whoever. Since there will be no middle man I don't want to overcharge but am no longer goin to work for free thank God! Any suggestions? Thanks again!


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

RVAPM said:


> Yea I've come to find that out as well. But hey I actually just got the opportunity to work for a small real estate firm and wanted to know what's a fair price to charge as far as CY goes. On a recent price sheet from Safeguard I see that they're paying $40-$50 per CY depending on its its FNMA, HUD, or whoever. Since there will be no middle man I don't want to overcharge but am no longer goin to work for free thank God! Any suggestions? Thanks again!


If SG and all the rest use the $40-$50 cu. yd. allowable obviously so should you.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

RVAPM said:


> ... But hey I actually just got the opportunity to work for a small real estate firm and wanted to know what's a fair price to charge as far as CY goes. Any suggestions? Thanks again!


Why wouldn't you charge the going rate? Your local client gets straight forward information from you, not coming through someone 3 persons removed. I give a 5-10% discount to my best clients (Only 2 of those), but otherwise, everyone else pays HUD rates or more (Depending on travel). Nobody has ever complained about the prices, as long as the work is done to their satisfaction or better.


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

OP, I hope you get things figured out. But until then, I would stay away from SG. Granted I only did inspections for them, for a short period time. I can tell you the PP guys are no happier. SG didnt stiff me. Gave me tons of work, and paid for every job. The issue is their requirements. The small additional things add up, and next thing you know the job aint worth it. So even in their best cases, SG is still crap. I have never met anyone who is actually doing the work, who says they are happy with SG. Good Luck!


----------



## JNC Investments (Jun 11, 2016)

safeguard dropout said:


> $430 is low balling so, yes, I'm sorry, you've been getting raped.


I'm very new at this but how can you possibly make money on 30cy trash out for $430 when the dumpster costs $300


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

JNC Investments said:


> I'm very new at this but how can you possibly make money on 30cy trash out for $430 when the dumpster costs $300


Make numerous trips to the city dump with your minivan and HF trailer...


----------



## RVAPM (Jun 1, 2016)

JNC Investments said:


> I'm very new at this but how can you possibly make money on 30cy trash out for $430 when the dumpster costs $300




There's no requirement for a dumpster. Is that something other states require? I just load up the bed of my pick up and trailer and keep moving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

RVAPM said:


> There's no requirement for a dumpster. Is that something other states require? I just load up the bed of my pick up and trailer and keep moving.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You're paid to load that pickup truck, not paid to unload it. If you get a dumpster they unload it for you. I'm in NJ and we can't just go to the dump. You need a DEP permit which is the same permit a garbage truck gets, and they are expensive.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> You're paid to load that pickup truck, not paid to unload it. If you get a dumpster they unload it for you. . .


If that dumpster costs $300 & I opt to use my pickup bed instead, then that $300 goes into my pocket to disburse as needed -- Fuel, Wear & Tear, UNLOADING, etc.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

PropPresPro said:


> If that dumpster costs $300 & I opt to use my pickup bed instead, then that $300 goes into my pocket to disburse as needed -- Fuel, Wear & Tear, UNLOADING, etc.



still not enough to do it either way


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> still not enough to do it either way


30CY for $450? - Agreed - 30CY starts at $1500 and may be more depending on content and location.

I can only stuff 28CY in my pickup anyway. . . :vs_smile:


----------



## RVAPM (Jun 1, 2016)

PropPresPro said:


> 30CY for $450? - Agreed - 30CY starts at $1500 and may be more depending on content and location.
> 
> I can only stuff 28CY in my pickup anyway. . . :vs_smile:




Man I need to get on with that company!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

RVAPM said:


> Man I need to get on with that company!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


30cy @$450 is $15/cy, sounds like a sub of a sub of a regional. I think most regionals are paying $18-20. $1500 would be nice which is $50/cy, but unless its private work, it's not realistic. I'd say average is about $25/cy


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

PropPresPro said:


> I can only stuff 28CY in my pickup anyway. . . :vs_smile:


Yep, I think I seen you yesterday. Nice!


----------

